# Propress king



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Love to press


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's some stuff my guys are working on. Those are heating hot water and chilled water pipes for a dormitory. This job is the first job that we have tried in propress.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep, that's just beautiful :whistling2: what did that save you, 10, 15 minutes and cost 8 times what it would if you'd have soldered it? :laughing: another 2 or 3 hundred fittings and the tool will pay for itself. Wait.......no it won't :thumbsup:


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> Here's some stuff my guys are working on. Those are heating hot water and chilled water pipes for a dormitory. This job is the first job that we have tried in propress.


You are using the orange pvc for sprinkler lines?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> You are using the orange pvc for sprinkler lines?


 No that is the sprinkler fitter's. We are just doing the plumbing and mechanical piping.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yep, that's just beautiful :whistling2: what did that save you, 10, 15 minutes and cost 8 times what it would if you'd have soldered it? :laughing: another 2 or 3 hundred fittings and the tool will pay for itself. Wait.......no it won't :thumbsup:


You would be surprised to learn that some customers don't want fires caused by careless plumbers, or have strict chemical controls. Press fit is not just "lazy plumbers." I bet I love this trade as much as you, and I embrace this technology.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> No that is the sprinkler fitter's. We are just doing the plumbing and mechanical piping.


It looks amazing! I'm a big fan of propress


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

422 plumber said:


> You would be surprised to learn that some customers don't want fires caused by careless plumbers, or have strict chemical controls. Press fit is not just "lazy plumbers." I bet I love this trade as much as you, and I embrace this technology. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Most places also want you to have a fire watch, one man can do it himself


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> It looks amazing! I'm a big fan of propress


 Thank you. My guys are still digging in their heels with the stuff as they still want to sweat everything, but our service department is using it a bunch and seems to like it. We've only had the tools for 3 months.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> Thank you. My guys are still digging in their heels with the stuff as they still want to sweat everything, but our service department is using it a bunch and seems to like it. We've only had the tools for 3 months.


I look after a lot of old buildings and some old hospitals in Toronto when your dealing with that kinda stuff you know a lot of the valves are not going to be holding and people need water you can't have it shut down half a day to drain and fix all the valves, turn it off drain it, if some water is still coming who cares propress it! The customers love it cause it saves time and complaining tenets! recently my boss has been charging for the tool the same as if we pulled off a snake from the truck


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> I look after a lot of old buildings and some old hospitals in Toronto when your dealing with that kinda stuff you know a lot of the valves are not going to be holding and people need water you can't have it shut down half a day to drain and fix all the valves, turn it off drain it, if some water is still coming who cares propress it! The customers love it cause it saves time and complaining tenets! recently my boss has been charging for the tool the same as if we pulled off a snake from the truck


 That's a good idea about charging for the tool. We do a lot of hospital work too and I like it that we don't have to pull hot work permits anymore for repairs; it saves a lot of time.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

dannyoung85 said:


> That's a good idea about charging for the tool. We do a lot of hospital work too and I like it that we don't have to pull hot work permits anymore for repairs; it saves a lot of time.


Exactly it has it's place, give me the option of sweat or propress I'll choose sweat but sometimes you need it and it saves the day, embrace technology


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

What is with people and the evolution of plumbing. I'm sure if a plumber from 1924'came back and saw us sweating copper he would flip out let alone us using abs or PVC for sewer lines. Propress has it's place in plumbing and it's very useful when needed. Same thing with pex. You know how many times on a job site we got hit for the copper. Now we can let the pex lay out in the open and who's going to steal it. Let don't forget the past and how things were done. But let's embrace what has come to make our job better and more productive. Stop the name calling because we use propress or pex or abs or PVC. My propress paid for itself on a job 10times over. And not one joint has leaked in the 12 years after I installed it. Not one job I have done in pex, have I ever had to go back out on due to a leak.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> That's a good idea about charging for the tool. We do a lot of hospital work too and I like it that we don't have to pull hot work permits anymore for repairs; it saves a lot of time.


 we had a shutdown in a local hospital I had figured 4 hours for the work we opted for the pro press .1 hour after I shut down the ICU down we were done. If you figure the labor for two guys x three hours that is a savings of almost 900 dollars in labor only. The fittings do cost more but you mark up them anyway so that is a no cost. Love all the pict


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome pics guys! The both of ya:thumbsup:


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> You would be surprised to learn that some customers don't want fires caused by careless plumbers, or have strict chemical controls. Press fit is not just "lazy plumbers." I bet I love this trade as much as you, and I embrace this technology.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Well said. I totally agree:thumbup:


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yep, that's just beautiful :whistling2: what did that save you, 10, 15 minutes and cost 8 times what it would if you'd have soldered it? :laughing: another 2 or 3 hundred fittings and the tool will pay for itself. Wait.......no it won't :thumbsup:


job was done at 1:00am in the morning in the basement of a 14 story hotel whit only a 3 hours shut down time


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

dannyoung85 said:


> Here's some stuff my guys are working on. Those are heating hot water and chilled water pipes for a dormitory. This job is the first job that we have tried in propress.


looks real clean


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mikej#93 said:


> Love to press


was the valve not two holed fro a reason or was that just a oversight?


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> was the valve not two holed fro a reason or was that just a oversight?


I'm sorry but I don't understand the ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mikej#93 said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand the ?


the butterfly valve looks like it is not leveled or squared up with the unit I was wondering if the valve flanges were two holed when pressed. A common practice is to level or plumb two bolt wholes to square the valve. My question was not to trash the work but more on the line of does pressing large copper twist as it presses.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> the butterfly valve looks like it is not leveled or squared up with the unit I was wondering if the valve flanges were two holed when pressed. A common practice is to level or plumb two bolt wholes to square the valve. My question was not to trash the work but more on the line of does pressing large copper twist as it presses.


It can twist easily


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ptturner91 said:


> It can twist easily


is the flange separate from the press?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> is the flange separate from the press?


No it's one piece ! You can turn the the flange though even when it's pressed! It's quite cool actually


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> the butterfly valve looks like it is not leveled or squared up with the unit I was wondering if the valve flanges were two holed when pressed. A common practice is to level or plumb two bolt wholes to square the valve. My question was not to trash the work but more on the line of does pressing large copper twist as it presses.


 yes your right it dose not look plumb but we we're unable to get the water off all the way so we press it as fast as possible .


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> is the flange separate from the press?


its all one peace that's what's nice about NIBCO


----------



## mikej#93 (Feb 18, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> the butterfly valve looks like it is not leveled or squared up with the unit I was wondering if the valve flanges were two holed when pressed. A common practice is to level or plumb two bolt wholes to square the valve. My question was not to trash the work but more on the line of does pressing large copper twist as it presses.


 we did this side a batter


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

mikej#93 said:


> we did this side a batter


 now that's what I'm talking about!


----------

